# Still trying to understand what caused the loss, so we can move forward



## tcinks

Here I am about 10 weeks later. Emotionally, much more stable, but eager to get pregnant again. There has just been so much going on, we've gotten conflicting theories from different doctors about what happened and what we should do to move forward. 1. Incompetent cervix 2. Infection 3. Fibroids 4. It just happens sometimes 


As if a miscarriage isn't bad enough, the recovery has been so drawn out. :/ I miss my little baby, I miss being pregnant. :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Praying you recover soon--sometimes there is just no answer. But I hope you get your BFP and rainbow babe very soon!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry. I never got an answer either, so I know how you feel:cry::cry: It will be 4 years Ava is gone in March ( I can't believe it's 4 years)...

My doctor said the same sometimes it just happens. I blame it on me being 40 and not being pregnant for 12 years.I just think my eggs were 
& are to old. This is why I never tried again, can't go through this pain ever ever again..

It took me a bit, but I came to terms with it, I will just never know..My only concern is keeping her memory alive and my 3 sons knowing they have a sister in heaven and to always cherish her memory..

You will be ok, one step at a time.. Wishing you all the best..<3


----------



## LaceFace88

I am so sorry for your loss . I also lost my son at 20w and was told that it is just something that happens between16-24 weeks that its more common then people realize. It was actually the funeral director who told me how often she has seen it. It is the worst thing that could happen to a mother. I am so so so sorry this has happened. Just know you are not alone we are all here for you. I know it helped me tremendously to have these ladies here because in my real life no one understood what i was going.through. sending.you some hugs xxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

LaceFace88 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss . I also lost my son at 20w and was told that it is just something that happens between16-24 weeks that its more common then people realize. It was actually the funeral director who told me how often she has seen it. It is the worst thing that could happen to a mother. I am so so so sorry this has happened. Just know you are not alone we are all here for you. I know it helped me tremendously to have these ladies here because in my real life no one understood what i was going.through. sending.you some hugs xxxxx

I lost my Ava at 22 weeks.. Still, nobody understands me almost 4 years later ..:hugs::hugs: It is terrible.I am so sorry for your loss..


----------

